# [LEGENDARY GAMES] Tuesday is now TWO$DAY, with new discounts every week!



## LegendaryGames (Dec 9, 2014)

Focus your inner strength, and pick up *The Way of Ki*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/featured-product/ at 67% off as this week's *TWO$DAY* featured product - just 2 dollars at the Legendary Games webstore until next Tuesday!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Dec 16, 2014)

This week get 75% off on *Beasts of Legend: Boreal Bestiary* - a 5-star resource of 10 magnificent monsters of the frozen north from Jason Nelson, Tim Hitchcock, and Matt Goodall is *just 2 bucks! *

Check out Endzeitgeist's 5-star review on his website here!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Dec 24, 2014)

This week get 70% off on *Mythic Monsters: Demons*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/products-page/all-products/mythic-monsters-demons/ - the one that started it all for our Mythic Monsters line and a great kickoff with a dozen and one fantastic mythic demons and more, all for *2 bucks*!

Check out the reviews here on Paizo.com!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Dec 31, 2014)

This week get over 70% off on *Mythic Monsters: Inner Planes*, featuring noble genies, xorn, xill, salamanders, mercanes, and more! Get em all for just *2 bucks!*

Check out Endzeitgeist's review here!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Jan 7, 2015)

This week get over 70% off on *Mythic Monsters: Giants*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/products-page/all-products/mythic-monsters-14-giants/, featuring an array of trolls, giants, brute wights, and the brand-new mother of monsters, the awful *angurboda*, all for just 2 bucks!

Check out Endzeitgeist's review here!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a TWO-FER TWO$DAY - whether you play Pathfinder or the 5th Edition of the world's most famous RPG, you can pick up a fantastic low-level horror adventure for just 2 bucks! *Come and listen to THE FIDDLER'S LAMENT! *http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/featured-product/


----------



## LegendaryGames (Jan 21, 2015)

It's a TWO-FER TWO$DAY again, this time bringing you the first two of our fantastic 5-star-seal-of-approval GOTHIC GRIMOIRES for just a buck each. If it's creepily awesome magical books of spells and secrets for bards, alchemists, and more you want for your Pathfinder Game, *come and read the Necrotic Verses and On the Inverse Calculus of Unseen Refraction, IF YOU DARE!*http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/featured-product/ 

Check out Endzeitgeist's reviews *here* and *here*!


----------



## LegendaryGames (Jan 27, 2015)

This week get over 70% off on *Mythic Monsters: Devils*, featuring a dirty dozen (and one) diabolical denizens of Hell, including the brand-new lisslefer temptation devil! 

*Check out Endzeitgeist's review here!*


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 10, 2015)

This week get 67% off *Mythic Magic: Ultimate Spells I*_http://www.makeyourgamelegendary.com/featured-product/_, our TWO$DAY product of the week this week featuring mythic versions of every spell from _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Ultimate Combat_ for just 2 bucks! 

*Check out Endzeitgeist's review here!*


----------



## LegendaryGames (Feb 25, 2015)

In an amusing coincidence, given that last week's TWO$DAY product of the week was _Mythic Magic: Ultimate Spells I_, this week's TWO$DAY product is TWICE as good: 

*MYTHIC MAGIC: ULTIMATE SPELLS II!!!*

Come and get over 200 mythic spells from _Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Ultimate Magic_ for just 2 bucks! 

*You can read Endzeitgeist's 5-star review here!*


----------

